# From The Heart



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

It has been my experience that often we relegate ourselves to enduring intolerable stress, when all we needed to do to help temper it was to look inside of ourselves.... see the inner truth that was always there.... and work with it instead of against it. I have found that artistic expression is one way to help work with the inner truth that is locked away inside of each and every one of us. Artistic expression can come in many forms. There are visual arts such as painting and sculpting, musical arts such as composing or singing, body movement arts such as yoga and dancing. Another form of expression, which may be the most powerful of all, is written expression.Here is both an opportunity and a challenge for everyone here on this forum to look deep within... and write whatever comes to your mind:Your "poetry" does not need to have any specific format... it only needs to come from the heart.My offering:So much griefunbearable strifeintolerable painthen suddenly...... in the flash of a moment....I could seeI feltI knewthe key is to:"Perceive with the mind""Know with the spirit""Understand with the heart"And there was Peace*Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Tom... so far nobody is biting here... you wanna get things rolling? I tried


----------

